# Spray Calcium vs Powder



## dragonmetalhead (Dec 28, 2011)

What do you guys prefer? I use Zilla's calcium spray because when I was feeding all the reptiles at the museum, it was easy to mist all the dishes quickly and efficiently. Never had any deficiency issues. Kodo's diet is pretty calcium-rich, since he gets whole silversides regularly and rodents at least once a week.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 28, 2011)

_I haven't used any Calcium supplements since getting Korben. I used what I had left over from my other tegus to get rid of it and that was it. Now I just cut up bones in their meaty meals,.. Natsuki hasn't had any calcium supplements with me. _


----------



## Johnnydr (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm sure most calcium sources are appropriate......just make sure they are getting their D3. I'm not sure how concentrated your calcium spray is but i'd look into it.......make sure the spray is pure calcium and not a mixture of minerals with a tiny bit of calcium


----------



## BillieJeAn (Dec 29, 2011)

I read somewhere that the spray calcium was rather weak, so i ditched the spray and went with the powder. 
but i would assume it's just personal preference


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 30, 2011)

I was using spray for quite some time and my gu's never had issues. I eventually switched over to the calc powder w/out D3 and have been using that for 2+ years, also with no issues.


----------



## Dana C (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been using a powder with D3 a couple of times a week and have been using ground egg shells fairly regularly. Using an electric coffee grinder works well to get them powder like and the kids seem to like it.


----------

